# GRAVEYARD



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

on 12/2/04... I on my way to get some food for the guys at work, i'm sitting at a light minding my own business when i hear a loud noise, look up and see headlights dipping down and bam.




























































































































my head hit something, not sure what, think it was the driver side window, i stumbled out of the car. the brawd that hit me didnt' say a word to me, not "are you ok" "sorry i hit you" nothing not a peep. i asked her if she was ok and she said "yeah just cold"
:wtf: wtf kinda crap is that. 
I just got home from the hospital I have a nice size bump on my head. I have no health insurance so her insurance better covet it. They said it's just a bruize so it wil heel they gave me 600mg of motrin (sp) to take 3 times a day.
now as u can see i think my car is ****ed completely.
the trunk won't close, the quarter panels got wrinkled and dented both rear doors, both rear doors dont close completely now. exhaust is retarded. the frame looks like it's messed up pretty bad. the tow truck driver wouldnt' take it cuz the frame was pushed into the wheel.
Oh and my rear bumper is still stuck on the brawds car. :wtf:
So just thought I'd let everyone know how bad my day has been.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

sorry bro, i can't believe she did n't say a word, she was propbably scared of you :crazy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea that might suck just a little, er insurance should cover EVERYTHING, she hit you while you were stopped and such... time for ome cool aftermarket stuff :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

uhmm if i may ask, if u were at a stop light why the shifter in either 2nd or 4th? just wonderin as i am an observant person. also if the insurance decides to total it out you gonna consider selling anything salvagable off the car? i would love to have that SE-R emblem on the back as well maybe the rims. holla back


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

OI$urfGOD said:


> uhmm if i may ask, if u were at a stop light why the shifter in either 2nd or 4th? just wonderin as i am an observant person. also if the insurance decides to total it out you gonna consider selling anything salvagable off the car? i would love to have that SE-R emblem on the back as well maybe the rims. holla back


not sure what gear i think N


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

impact could have knocked the shifter...that must have been incredibly hard impact to knock out your entire center console.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i think all that shit fallin out knocked the shifter back...


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

Either that or the shifter linkage got screwed up.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

That really sucks but it's good that you're OK. She must have been going pretty fast or had a large vehicle to cause such extensive damage. I hope you get every thing sorted out soon so you can be on the road again.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

by the looks of it, its gonna cost much money to get that car back on the road, but it probably could be done. 

i hate seeing cars wrecked, its really sad. but at least it wasnt your fault. 


i can't believe that she didn't even ask if you were okay, that probably would've shot me over the edge. 

but i am defineately glad that you weren't too hurt. but i would still go get checked out, b/c that crap can come back and haunt you in the future.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

sorry about your day bro, but if shes got insurance, you make sure you get the company for all thats its worth, i have been in a fender bender, all he got was a scratch, and since i slide in the back of him, his neck and back were hurt, and i got kicked off of allstate. 
the basterd said everything was cool, if i knew he was going to do that, i would have just kicked his azz. 
any way, get your estimates from the repair shops, fax it to the insurance company, and if they are like allstate, state farm, or progressive, they should send you a check, :cheers:


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> She must have been going pretty fast or had a large vehicle to cause such extensive damage.


Ford Excursion + 2 mph = Freight Train.

By the way, if she hit you that hard, there's no telling what kind of damage could have happened internally. I hate to say it but this car might have to be scrapped.  Glad to hear you're okay though.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Its cool your ok dude. Any thoughts yet on what your gonna get to replace your spec?


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

nissan is coming out the SE-R altama looks really phat ( well phat for an altama) :fluffy:


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I had 11k worth of damage to my car, and I got tagged from the side in front of the front drivers side wheel. I think ur car is toast. Let us know what parts are in good condition!

wheels? stereo? whatever is left!!!

Glad you are ok too! Just keep everything in check.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

just remember hit from the back, 

" ah my neck, my back, my neck and my back, i want a 150,000, or you can just get me a new spec v, with all the trimmings. "


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

NISMO82 said:


> on 12/2/04... I on my way to get some food for the guys at work, i'm sitting at a light minding my own business when i hear a loud noise, look up and see headlights dipping down and bam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about the crunch; my wife just got creamed in her show quality 3000GT, and I am dealing with the same crap.
Three pieces of advice:

1. Call a lawyer.

2. Call a lawyer.

3. Follow steps 1. & 2.

BTW, I didn't know anyone used hopped-up Sentras for taxicabs...


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

muphasta said:


> I had 11k worth of damage to my car, and I got tagged from the side in front of the front drivers side wheel. I think ur car is toast. Let us know what parts are in good condition!
> 
> wheels? stereo? whatever is left!!!
> 
> Glad you are ok too! Just keep everything in check.


car is totalled.
spare parts that i have left over for anyone that wants to know.
black zinc platted rear slotted/drilled rotors. 
brand new were not even on the car

a brand new serpentin (sp) belt

apexi safc II (silver) no stand

tein basic's w/ 100 miles on them 
slight surface rust but they are perfect, not blown and untouched by the accident. 

stock brakes lines, stock clutch line, stock crank pulley

h.i.d. headlights (maybe sold already)

1 tire (toyo proxes fz4 215/45/17)

stock fog light bulbs

black kamikaze header (2nd o2 sensor was welded closed)

if anyone wants anything please email me
[email protected]
thankx


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

daaaaamn, that fuckin sucks. sorry man.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

better it be totaled, w/you healthy, than have to worry about the repair job! After my accident in April of 03, I am wishing my car was totalled. Squeeks and pings, and all kinds of things that I can't get fixed.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow. . . the design of that car scares me, due to the fact of the damage. . . 
the hit did seem to be strong, but why did the fuckin frame bend like that ?. . . what happened to the wrinkle zone in the rear. the trunk isn't even smashed in that bad, so the door frames should not be out of alignment like that.

i'm comparing this to my friends accident. . . a 2003 jetta vr6 was rear ended and was fucking totaled. . . but the frame wasn't bent, nothing else was affected. . . the only thing was the trunk was smashed in all the way to the window *hint wrinkle zone*
13k in repairs. . . which is surprising to go with. 

i'm glad you are ok. . . i wish your bumper was the only thing taken out. . . and fuckin milk money out of the damn excursion people. . . and if a guy was driving the excursion. . kick his ass! 

have a nice day


----------

